# his reactor blew a while back



## Michael1989

Buna ziua, cum pot traduce expresia "his reactor blew
a while back." , *V*a multumes anticipat.

*H*ow can I translate the expression "his reactor blew
a while back." Thank you in advance.


----------



## uchi.m

Reactorul lui a explodat acum o clipa


----------



## farscape

uchi.m said:


> Reactorul lui a explodat acum o clipa mai deunăzi.



Ca să te putem ajuta mai bine - şi conform regulilor de pe forum  - ne trebuie contextul şi o discuţie separată pentru acest subiect.

Later,

.


----------



## uchi.m

How can you tell it was the other day and not just now?


----------



## farscape

It's easy 

a while back: some time in the past, short or moderate time
deunăzi: *nu demult*, acum câteva zile (see dexonline.ro) You can also use "cu ceva timp în urmă"

Later,

.


----------

